# Rollladen- Jalousiensteuerung



## Finne (22 August 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und hätte da mal eine Frage.
Wir wollen nächstes Jahr ein Haus bauen und nun mache ich mir Gedanken,
die Jalousien mit einer SPS anzusteuern.
Wie sollte man dies am besten handhaben?
Ich würde gerne an jedem Fenster ein geteilten Taster für Auf/Ab haben.
Sollte ich diesen erst zur SPS führen und dann mit Trennrelais die elektr. Jalousien ansteuern oder kann man diesen Taster auch direkt an die Jalousien anschließen. 
Denn ich würde auch gern eine Zeitschaltuhr miteinbringen und evtl. Licht- und Windsensor.
Wie viele Leitungen würden benötigt für so einen Einbau?
Vielen Dank schon mal!!!

PS: Die Suchfunktion habe ich schon genutzt, aber nichts passendes für mich gefunden


Schöne Grüsse
Finne


----------



## Manfred Stangl (22 August 2008)

Hallo Finne!



Finne schrieb:


> PS: Die Suchfunktion habe ich schon genutzt, aber nichts passendes für mich gefunden


 
das glaube ich dir sogar!!

Ich will dich nicht vor den Kopf stossen (sagt man so????)

ABER: du wirst hier nix finden das für dich passt! Hier ist vieles allgemein.

PS
Nutze die Suchfunktion mit "Rolladen" oder Rollladen" usw im
SIMATIC - BOARD!!!! nicht in der Programierstrategie.

viel Erfolg


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

@Manfred:
ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Gerade dieses Thema wird in seinen Facetten hier oft und gerne - auch was die Art und Weise der HW-Realisierung angeht - diskutiert.

@Finne:
Du solltest auch hier im Forum mittels der Suche einige nützliche Tipps erhalten. Versuch dich mal mit den Stichworten von Manfred.
Des weiteren solltest du dir über die grundsätzliche Zielrichtung zunächst klar werden ... und was es können sollte. Ich würde es (wenn ich es nochmal machen würde) auf jeden Fall mit einer SPS machen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## kiestumpe (22 August 2008)

Finne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Denn ich würde auch gern eine Zeitschaltuhr miteinbringen und evtl. Licht- und Windsensor.


Auf dem Hintergrund dieses Ausbaus macht eine kleine SPS oder ein verlängerter Arm eines PC's Sinn, wie z.B. mit Beckhoff-BK.
Wenn's nur dabei bleibt die Jalousien auf Knopfdruck hoch und runter zu fahren eher nicht.

Gruss

k.


----------



## Controllfreak (22 August 2008)

Hallo, ich baue momentan und habe die KN 4 von Jarolift bei mir verbaut. Von der Verteilung mit den Trennrelais habe ich  5*1,5 zu den jeweiligen Schaltern an den Fenstern verlegt. Von dieser Schalterdose geht es zu einer Abzweigdose sehr nah am Rolladenkasten, um die flexible Leitung des Rolladenmotors mit dem NYM zu verbinden. 
Zur Funktion; alle Rolladen sind einzeln direkt am jeweiligen Fenster zu steuern und eine zentrale SPS kann je nach Verdrahtung einzelne Rolladen oder Rolladengruppen fahren.


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

Für die Programmierung ?

Die OSCAT-LIB ist dir sicher bekannt !

Da gibt es einiges dasfür.


----------



## Finne (22 August 2008)

@ Controllfreak
gibt es da kein Problem wenn z.B die SPS die Rollladen runterfährt und ich dann aber direkt am Fenster den Taster für "auffahren" drücke?
Da würde ja am Motor dann jeweils für rauf und runter Spannung anliegen oder liege ich da jetzt total falsch? 

Gruß
Finne


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Finne schrieb:


> @ Controllfreak
> gibt es da kein Problem wenn z.B die SPS die Rollladen runterfährt und ich dann aber direkt am Fenster den Taster für "auffahren" drücke?
> Da würde ja am Motor dann jeweils für rauf und runter Spannung anliegen oder liege ich da jetzt total falsch?
> 
> ...


 
deßhalb sicherst du das ja auch im programm oder HW - mässig ab. wobei im prog ists halt einfacher


----------



## Controllfreak (22 August 2008)

IM KN 4 Trennrelais wird die Phase des Rolladentasters am Fensters unterbrochen. Anbei die Doku des Relais, im Anwendungsbeispiel 1 sieht man es ganz gut.


----------



## jackjones (22 August 2008)

Ich würde alles auf Klemmen führen, und dann Zentral steuern, sowie die Taster mit einbringen. Dann kannst du jederzeit manuell schalten, aber auch Zeitschaltuhren etc mit einbringen.

Taster->Klemmen->SPS->Antriebe


----------



## Controllfreak (22 August 2008)

Zeitschaltuhr und manuell schalten ist bei mir auch möglich und die ganze Geschichte funktioniert auch noch wenn die Steuerung crasht.  
Der einzige evtl. Nachteil ist; ich weiss nicht wo die Rollade gerade steht.


----------



## Finne (23 August 2008)

@Controllfreak
ich hab mir das Datenblatt mal angeschaut.
Ist gar net schlecht des ganze, aber kann es sein, dass im manuell Betrieb ich die ganze Zeit auf dem Taster bleiben muss um die Jalousie zu verfahren?
Ich habe mir jetzt folgendes gedacht:
Ich schließe für jede Jalousie ein Taster zum manuell Betrieb (ohne SPS) an und jeweils Gruppenschalter mit SPS. 
Also z.B. zusammenfassen einer großen Fensterfront mit einem Taster.
Wenn man länger als 2s den taster betätigt, wird die ganze Fensterfront verdunkelt, kann aber jederzeit mit dem anderen Taster gestoppt werden.
Dann noch eine Zeituhr und evtl. Lichtsensor und Windsensor.
Bei dieser Lösung könnte ich auch bei einem Crash der SPS immer noch die Jalousien verfahren!

Gruß
Finne


----------



## Controllfreak (23 August 2008)

Hallo Finne,
bei mir werde ich den Zentraleingang auch von einer SPS ansteuern lassen. Was ich nicht kann ist die Rollade manuel am "Fenstertaster" anzusteuern während der Zentralbefehl ansteht.


----------



## Finne (27 August 2008)

@all
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

Gruß
Finne


----------

